# HDX1000 Antenna & Diplexors



## Starchy77

Hi All,
I am a DirecTV user and just recently got my OTA Antenna and was excited to get it hooked up this weekend but I think I may have run into a problem. I got the Antennacraft HDX1000 as I read good reviews on it, it will get all the channels that I am looking for, and it is small so my wife wont b***h about it. Anyway, I planned on diplexing it with my DTV receiver line, but it has what they are calling a "Power Injector" that says to install it between the TV and the antenna with no splitters,etc. in between. Does anyone have any experience diplexing this antenna? Will it work without the power injector, or will the power injector work through the diplexors? My DTV setup is excellent right now, so I dont want to mess that up! And I really dont want to run another cable.... maybe I just need to find a different antenna? Any suggestions would be appreciated! Here is a link to the antenna on the manufacturers website and here is a link to the product manual if anyone wants to take a look!
Thanks!


----------



## oljim

I would look for something without an amp, this antenna has very little gain. I would look at something like the CM4220 ant 1/2 the $
Diplexers will reduce your signal, run a cable just for antenna.


----------



## Starchy77

oljim said:


> I would look for something without an amp, this antenna has very little gain. I would look at something like the CM4220 ant 1/2 the $
> Diplexers will reduce your signal, run a cable just for antenna.


Thanks for the reply! I really want to use the diplexers instead of running another cable. I have enough holes through the house already, and it would just be another reason for the wife to complain about me getting it. In fact, if I wasn't going to use the diplexers then the power would not be an issue anyway.
Does anyone know how this antenna will perform without power?


----------



## oljim

Without power it will work no better than a paper clip, the unpowered amp will kill your signal


----------



## krock918316

What kind of DirecTV equipment do you have? (My main question is are you HD?)


----------



## Starchy77

krock918316 said:


> What kind of DirecTV equipment do you have? (My main question is are you HD?)


Yes - I am running an older HDVR2, an HR22-100, an HR21-100, and a second HR21-100 w/an AM21. I have the AM21 just sitting on my HR21 right now waiting for the OTA!


----------



## Starchy77

oljim said:


> Without power it will work no better than a paper clip, the unpowered amp will kill your signal


This doesn't sound good..... and I am guessing I cannot run that power through the diplexers? It is not a weather resistant part, so there is no way to set up the power outside.


----------



## boba

Starchy77 said:


> This doesn't sound good..... and I am guessing I cannot run that power through the diplexers? It is not a weather resistant part, so there is no way to set up the power outside.


Almost all diplexers are designed to block voltage on the antenna side of the diplexer.

Your D* hd signal uses the same frequencies as the UHF TV signals that is why you have B band converters.
*RUN A SEPARATE TV ANTENNA CABLE.*


----------



## Starchy77

boba said:


> Almost all diplexers are designed to block voltage on the antenna side of the diplexer.
> 
> Your D* hd signal uses the same frequencies as the UHF TV signals that is why you have B band converters.
> *RUN A SEPARATE TV ANTENNA CABLE.*


OK..... Maybe I will try the antenna in the attic then instead of on the roof so I can conceal all of the cables from the wife. I know I wont get as good of reception, but it will be a much easier job.

Thanks for all the input!


----------

